# Gravel size for base of Stalls??



## FLOATTUBR (May 23, 2014)

We need your expertise on what Gravel size for our stalls and shelters. 
We were given a full load of 5/8 minus, but my friends say it's too small and we need like 1 1/4" minus gravel.
We plan to use 5" of gravel, Geo Fabric under and on top then 2" of Sand with Peremable Belt material covering the top.
Will the 5/8 drain well enough??
We're in the Pacific North Wet of Washington. Thanks in advance for your help, C


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

5/8 is pretty small. It might work depending on what is under that. Your best bet is to talk to a few local gravel suppliers and see what they suggest for your particular location. Ask at least two people though. If they agree, great. If not ask a third.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

For our stalls, we have clay with a layer of 32 base (as it is called where we are; perhaps in your area it may be referred to as road gravel) and rubber mats on top of that. This has been working well for us; the worse that has happened, as expected, is that we had to go back in and tweek the stall levels after the horses had been in there for awhile. 

For our shelter, which was built using pole construction, we left the ground in its natural state. The grass is long gone from inside it and the horses have done a good job of evenly tramping around in it. What I like about this versus a graveled area is that it's fairly easy to clean out - I can't speak for you but I know if we had put gravel in it, I'd have cleared it out by now by because of my skill level (or more accurately lack of it) when it comes to scraping out manure. Fortunately, the shelter is built on high enough ground that has a minor slope to it to allow for good drainage. 

Sometimes we have to make do with what is available to us (with regard to material). Ours is much less elaborate than your plan but has been working nicely for us. I realize this has probably not been a lot of help to you as you may well have different weather patterns and drainage issues than where we are.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

FLOATTUBR said:


> We need your expertise on what Gravel size for our stalls and shelters.
> We were given a full load of 5/8 minus, but my friends say it's too small and we need like 1 1/4" minus gravel.
> We plan to use 5" of gravel, Geo Fabric under and on top then 2" of Sand with Peremable Belt material covering the top.
> Will the 5/8 drain well enough??
> We're in the Pacific North Wet of Washington. Thanks in advance for your help, C


I'd see about getting some 1 1/4" minus, lay down 3-4 inches of that and put the 5/8" minus on top, then sand over that. Then whatever toppers and mats you want over that. Save the leftover 5/8" minus so that when you need to go back and re-level after awhile, you have it in stock.


----------

